# Powerhead issue



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Been running a sicce 2 powerhead on my 55g for well over a year. On a timer with the lights. Lately it hasn't been turning on when the timer goes live, but will kick in as soon as I touch/move it. Not getting any shocks (yet) so wondering if it needs a cleaning or something? Doesnt look like its clogged up or anything. Pretty strange, have to do it everyday to get it to kick on. Its def not the timer, tried multiple outlets an it won't work until I move it even just slightly. Weird stuff.

Any ideas? Freshwater setup fwiw.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

It needs a cleaning. If you're stopping the powerhead that long, it gets gummed up. In my planted tanks, I'm cleaning my powerheads almost every water change.


----------



## niteshift (Mar 10, 2011)

plus 1 on the cleaning get a stiff pipe cleaner remove that impeller and go nuts it'll pump like new


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks you guys for the feedback. I'll pull it out and give it a cleaning, but unsure if I can pull it apart? must be the issue although it pretty clean looking I will admit I have never cleaned it.....


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know of anyone with a Sicce, but usually the impeller well and the impeller itself will be full of scum.


----------

